# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Chương trình Đại lý IFUN BET

## seochoikiemgao

Bạn muốn có công việc? Bạn muốn kiếm được nhiều tiền hơn? Thật đơn giản để gia tăng thu nhập cá nhân chỉ bằng vài bước với IFUN BET!

​

​

Đăng ký tham gia làm đại lý IFUN BET qua email ([email protected]) hoặc diễn đàn tại đây!

*Đối tượng*: Mọi đối tượng có độ tuổi trên 18, có kinh nghiệm sử dụng Internet hoặc tham gia các trò chơi game online, hiểu biết về Bóng đá và tỷ số dự đoán là lợi thế. Ưu tiên các đối tượng có sẵn mạng lưới websites, forums đông thành viên!

*A. Tại sao bạn nên tham gia ngay chương trình Đại lý của IFUN BET:*

- IFUN BET là GAME thể thao điện tử dự đoán bóng đá trực tuyến hấp dẫn nhất hiện nay.
- IFUN liên tục cung cấp các game giải trí & thể thao điện tử hấp dẫn nhất tới khách hàng đảm bảo quyền lợi của Đại lý.
- Các công cụ thống kê, đối soát dành cho Đại lý đều tự động, minh bạch và tin cậy.
- Đại lý có thể nhận được mức chiết khấu cao tương xứng với nỗ lực bỏ ra:
o Lên đến 40% doanh thu từ kênh quảng cáo Đại lý đem lại.
o Các mức chiết khấu đa dạng phù hợp với năng lực kinh doanh của từng Đại lý.

​

*Lưu ý:*
* Doanh số dưới 5t/tháng không được làm đối soát
* Trong vòng 03 tháng không phát sinh hoặc doanh số dưới 5t / tháng sẽ bị cắt hợp đồng đại lý.

*B. Chu trình, cách thức kết nối và công cụ thống kê dành cho đại lý:*

1. Mỗi đại lý sẽ được khởi tạo 1 tài khoản quản trị và đường link quảng cáo phục vụ việc đăng ký.
2. Đại lý sẽ dùng đường link quảng cáo được cung cấp để tiến hành quảng cáo tới khách hàng tiềm năng.
3. Trong vòng 02 giờ kể từ khi khách hàng truy cập vào hệ thống từ đường link quảng cáo và đăng ký thành viên thì thông tin tài khoản thành viên đó sẽ được tính vào tài khoản của đại lý quảng cáo.
4. Đại lý quảng cáo sử dụng tài khoản được giao để theo dõi doanh số phát sinh hàng ngày.
5. Đại lý có trách nhiệm giới thiệu, hướng dẫn, hỗ trợ người chơi – khách hàng do kênh mình đem lại.

*Ví dụ về mẫu thông tin đại lý được cung cấp:*
- Địa chỉ đường link quảng cáo: http://bet.ifun.vn/DangKi.aspx?aff=1557
- acc : *HKS0000* & password : *zxc123*

*C. Phương thức thanh toán dành cho đại lý:*

1. Đại lý được đối soát với công ty vào ngày 25 hàng tháng và thanh toán trong vòng 35 ngày sau khi ký kết vào biên bản đối soát.
2. Đại lý tiến hành xuất hóa đơn cho công ty hoặc tự chịu thuế thu nhập cá nhân.
3. Công ty tiến hành chuyển khoản trực tiếp vào tài khoản đại lý.

*Điều khoản khác:*

- IFUN BET và Cty ISS Việt Nam có toàn quyền điều chỉnh, thay đổi các quy định, điều khoản của chính sách này.
- IFUN BET và cty ISS Việt Nam có quyền chấm dứt, dừng hoạt động của Đại lý mà không cần thông báo trước trong trường hợp Đại lý không đạt được các điều khoản hoạt động cũng như đáp ứng được yêu cầu hợp tác như thỏa thuận.

Hãy đăng ký tài khoản ngay trên IFUN BET để bắt đầu kinh doanh cùng chúng tôi và cộng đồng hàng trăm đại lý hiện tại của IFUN BET!
 
​

----------


## truyenthongbaoson

Chương trình mở rộng đại lý của IFUN BET cho mem nào muốn kiếm tiền thêm nhé! [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## adviser

*Đăng ký đại lý IFUN BET*

Mình thấy hấp dẫn đấy, kiếm tiền mà cũng không mất nhiều thời gian, chỉ cần kêu gọi anh em bạn bè là được thôi. Các mem có ai cũng muốn làm đại lý ko? Hay góp sức với mình đi nhỉ? Thời buổi khó khăn thế này, có thêm thu nhập là hạnh phúc! [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

